# Wood carving



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I got a mora companion today, my first blade ever and after trying my hand in wood carving with an unsuitable blade that was laying around, I am simply amazed at how important a good blade is!
I whittle down wood very fast, and I actually have to be careful not to take out much material! 
The purpose of carving is making slingshots of course, but I can't help dreaming of carving something else entirely, just for the joy of carving wood! 
Through slingshots, I discovered that I absolutely love working with knives, and carving! 
My next step would be to get the dedicated wood carving mora knife of course! 
I would also like to ask if there are any wood carving tasks suitable for a complete amateur like me.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing your craftsmanship. I had a friend that carved walking canes and gave them to friends and family.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Pictures of the knife please...


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I forgot to add pics, sorry!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Another one!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Skropi

Here in the U.S. almost every good sized town has a group of wood carvers. They are as enthusiastic about their hobby as we are about slingshots. Maybe there is something similar where you are.

There are quite a few folks that carve designs and figures on slingshots. Maybe one of them will see this post and give you some pointers.

I think almost all beginning carvers attempt a tree spirit as one of their first carvings.

YouTube is friend.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Tag said:


> Looking forward to seeing your craftsmanship. I had a friend that carved walking canes and gave them to friends and family.


I don't believe I will become decent at wood carving anytime soon.... I'm now at the process of carving a simple frame, but carving the intricate designs I see online seems very hard!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I have a friend that carves bark. It is soft and forgiving to beginners.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

skropi said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to seeing your craftsmanship. I had a friend that carved walking canes and gave them to friends and family.
> ...


Takes years of practice for sure. Similar to carving leather. I have been thinking of ways to incorporate leather into a design.
Wood burning is cool too. Have you thought about that?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The Companion is a nice blade - I have the heavy duty one.

As to what to carve... spoons, canes, frames, bookshelf... almost anything. Great thing is no matter what you make it'll be unique


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

M Mars said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Tag said:
> ...


Wood burning? I am not sure what that is, but I am going to check it up now!


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Wood burning is very cool indeed.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Here's something that you will need for certain: a quality water stone.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Ordo said:


> Here's something that you will need for certain: a quality water stone.


Yes many good stones out there today including water and oil but for the harder steals out there, diamond is nice.
Spyderco Sharpmaker is a good start.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

skropi said:


> Another one!


You cannot go wrong with a Mora for carving, great choice....I have several, including some of the dedicated carvers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Another one!
> ...


So is mora a type of blade or a brand?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

M Mars said:


> Wood burning is very cool indeed.


Agreed, wood burning is fun, but to do good quality work, you need a professional burner. I have an Optima dual pen unit from PJL Enterprises that I used extensively for the 13 yrs I made flutes, which was over 10 years ago, and it's still going strong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

M Mars said:


> Another one!


You cannot go wrong with a Mora for carving, great choice....I have several, including some of the dedicated carvers
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]
So is mora a type of blade or a brand?[/quote

Brand.....been made in Sweden for 125 years.....since 1891.fantastic knives

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey that is a good looking knife. Looks like about 3 1/2 inch drop point. Very good design, will last for a lifetime if you take care of it. I have a Swedish knife that I bought when I was 15. Still going strong 60 years later.


----------

